# R34 gtr v spec /vspec 2



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking to buy an R34 GTR.
BUDGET IS FLEXIBLE. 


Not a fan of white or silver but may consider if the spec and condition is right. 


Please PM me if looking to sell


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

*R34*

What spec are you looking for?

I own the Black Endless R ex demo car (original advert https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/504257-ex-endless-r-drag-car-caged-800bhp.html) and may be looking to sell as I want to upgrade my McLaren 12C to a 720S.

The car won't be cheap but must be one of the best specced R34's out there.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi mate, thankyou but that car isn't for me.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

still looking


----------

